# Anyone heard of this new knitting shop coming to Tucson?



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, I just moved to Tucson from NY. While out for a walk this morning I saw a sign in a window saying 'Bird House Yarn coming in September'. This is in the same shop that previously housed Kiwi Knitting - home to a very unfriendly owner - went once and vowed never to go again. Since I now live one street away from this soon to be new shop I am excited. Does anyone know anything about this??


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Enjoy checking out the new shop! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Looking to see if there was anything about this new store and found this other one.

The Tucson Yarn Company http://tucsonyarn.com/

6330 N. Oracle Rd., #D-242 Tucson, AZ 85704 (520) 229-YARN (9276)

Since I'm not familiar with the streets in your area, do not know if this is in your part of town or close by


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

susanrs1 said:


> Hi, I just moved to Tucson from NY. While out for a walk this morning I saw a sign in a window saying 'Bird House Yarn coming in September'. This is in the same shop that previously housed Kiwi Knitting - home to a very unfriendly owner - went once and vowed never to go again. Since I now live one street away from this soon to be new shop I am excited. Does anyone know anything about this??


What part in Tucson is the shop located? I'm in the OV and the closest yarn shop is Tucson Yarn on Oracle and Orange Grove.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

susanrs1 said:


> Hi, I just moved to Tucson from NY. While out for a walk this morning I saw a sign in a window saying 'Bird House Yarn coming in September'. This is in the same shop that previously housed Kiwi Knitting - home to a very unfriendly owner - went once and vowed never to go again. Since I now live one street away from this soon to be new shop I am excited. Does anyone know anything about this??


What part in Tucson is the shop located? I'm in the OV and the closest yarn shop is Tucson Yarn on Oracle and Orange Grove. I'm from Jersey City.


----------



## Kapplique (Jan 26, 2013)

It's on 6th street across from Rincon Market. Looking forward to seeing what it's like.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Please keep us posted on that one.
I'm on the East side but that's not too far away.


----------



## Jsek (Aug 23, 2015)

I went by during construction for the new yarn shop going in where Kiwi used to be (across the street from Rincon market in a free standing house). It is called Birdhouse Yarns and the owner is really sweet and knowledgeable. 
I've just started crocheting and can't wait to take some lessons there in the fall!


----------



## Jsek (Aug 23, 2015)

I got a business card from the new owner (see below). She said the grand opening is on Sept 26th from 1-5pm. I signed up for her mailing list on the website! 

Holly Harper, Owner
2540 E 6th Street 
Tucson, AZ 85716 
Phone: 520 305-4187
[email protected] 
www.BirdhouseYarns.com


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I look forward to seeing the shop.


----------

